# World of Warcraft



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Been waiting for them to release some more copies of this for AGES.. well it looks liek they will dump a whole bunch more of this in to the shops on April 15th. Thanks to snaxo ive put my order in at sendit.com.. can't WAIT


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

about time too..... join Bloodscalp and I'll help you lvl up quickly


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> Been waiting for them to release some more copies of this for AGES.. well it looks liek they will dump a whole bunch more of this in to the shops on April 15th. Thanks to snaxo ive put my order in at sendit.com.. can't WAIT


mate ...put my order in as well....at that price thought I might as well give it a go and see what all the fuss is about. Bit concerned about it turning me into a hermit though - LOL.

Will see you and Saint online then...Bloodscalp you say eh Saint?

Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Saint - thanks man  ill drop you and Snaxo a PM as soon as i'm signed up.

Snaxo - hahahahahahhaaha she is gonna kick your arse mate  Between this and CSS I think yuo are going to be in trouble 

Dub


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yes probably right, I'd better keep shtum about it! Hehehe. If it deflects my attention from CS:S for long then it will be a very good game!

Should be with us mid-April if Sendit.com info is correct..

Damian


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bloodscalp = Just one of WOWs Euro English Servers.

If you guys don't get on there pick a server and race and I'll hook up. Couple of things to point out - elves/humans etc can't talk/email etc to orcs taurens & different races start off in different parts of the "World".


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Saint - re: Bloodscalp, even if we do get on there - what race are you so we can link up ? (Sorry if that's a silly question - not a clue on this game yet LOL)

Damian


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am an Elf - therefore a "goodie"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Blizzard have opened up a few new Euro servers in prep for the new influx of player due!!!

So Snaxo - I have created a new Night Elf Character on Bloodscream - to start over. It's a normal server against the PVP ones which can get frustrating at times - esp for newbies against highlevel players


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

saint said:


> Blizzard have opened up a few new Euro servers in prep for the new influx of player due!!!
> 
> So Snaxo - I have created a new Night Elf Character on Bloodscream - to start over. It's a normal server against the PVP ones which can get frustrating at times - esp for newbies against highlevel players


Cool. I read on the Wow Site that PvP is really what people should be playing though? Don't wanna miss out on the 'real' experience but at the same time if I'm going to be killed every 2 secs then that's not much fun. Though apparently it's no benefit to higher level players to kill newbies (other than pure fun on their part I presume?). So should I really go for normal or pvp??!?

I got my copy today. Will install tonight!!!

What kind of elf are you? (this sounds a bit sad now LOL). I was considering being a Rogue. Fancied being a Shaman but only seem to be available as Horde :-(

Damian


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - the Honour System - it's not in effect just now - it is due in one of the later patches.

So - if you want PVP (muhahahahaha) then once you get the copy gimme a shout and I'll create another character on one of the new PVPs. Will be good as with new servers everyone will be new and can develope at equal rates. Newbie on a well established server is difficult without help due to everyone not wanting to rollback and do quests below themselves.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

J - cheers - makes sense.

I'll be installing my copy tonight (anytime from say 19.00 onwards)...so if you could do that (create a character on a new PvP) and let me know - that would be cool 

Damian


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> J - cheers - makes sense.
> 
> I'll be installing my copy tonight (anytime from say 19.00 onwards)...so if you could do that (create a character on a new PvP) and let me know - that would be cool
> 
> Damian


Sure - just let me know the server and your race human etc or alliance/horde. Just make sure it is one of the new listed servers.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I am really pissed off at sendit.com - they confirmed that they got payment ok and everything. Yet, my order has spent the whole day in 'being packed' status and STILL has not shipped. I might aswell have just bought it in game - they have kept a copy to one side for me but i can't buy it now because im waiting for sendit.com... not sure i'll use them again.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

That's quite embarrassing as I recommended them - Sorry Dub. I recommended them because I have used them quite a few times now with no probs at all. In fact, I have always found their service exemplary.

Typical isn't it you recommend a site to a mate, they go and use it and the company screws up. Groan.

If its any consolation, even if you had the game you wouldn't be able to play it !!! I tried to create my character last night but the account management system was down, and checking this morning it is STILL down. As most people will get their copy today (official release day) this does not bode well as by the end of the day there will probably be a HUGE amount of extra load to handle.

God knows when it'll start working. Oh well, just have to carry on with CS:S in the meantime - what a sufference LOL

Damian


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> That's quite embarrassing as I recommended them - Sorry Dub. I recommended them because I have used them quite a few times now with no probs at all. In fact, I have always found their service exemplary.
> 
> Typical isn't it you recommend a site to a mate, they go and use it and the company screws up. Groan.
> 
> ...


Don't worry too much - it was worse on day of release - by late afternoon Blizzard had fixed the load probs and I was on by about 7pm.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

snaxo said:


> That's quite embarrassing as I recommended them - Sorry Dub. I recommended them because I have used them quite a few times now with no probs at all. In fact, I have always found their service exemplary.
> 
> Typical isn't it you recommend a site to a mate, they go and use it and the company screws up. Groan.
> 
> ...


Dude - don't be embarassed! Sheeze it's not your fault  Anyway - as you say, even if i had it i couldn't play so it's no biggy. They reckon they shipped it today so hoping it will arrive on Monday.

Can we get a summary of which world and which type of character we should be using so we can communicate? I know that not all character types can understand eachother.

Dub


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Servers - there are many - however you can't talk cross server - therefore I'll create a character on whichever server snaxo picks.

Alliance - "good guys" can only speak with other alliance characters

Horde - "bad guys" ditto as above

Alliance - Elves start on Kalimdor. Rest start on same isle and are not too far away from eachother. I was lvl 15 before travelling away from Kalimdor - again choice of race it up to you guys.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I am undecided between being a Troll Shamen or a Night Elve Rogue!
Oh the decisions.

I usually pick the 'good' side but I like the idea of The Shamen LOL.

Anyone would think I was 12 not 35 LOL (that is not an invitation to comment ;-)

Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

D - you pick the world and the race and all that then since you have read the docs.

My preference would be to join the Turalyon realm as Horde. A couple of my friends play there.

Dub


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TBH - I've not played Horde yet so it would be a change.

Both of course are completely different characters.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Troll Shamen it is then ! 

Damian


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Troll Shamen it is then !
> 
> Damian


All that is needed is for you to pick a server and for me to create a Troll character

Death to the Alliance


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

what about that server i mentioned?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> what about that server i mentioned?


That's a normal server - no PVP. Think snaxo wahts a bit of PVP


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

saint said:


> Dubcat said:
> 
> 
> > what about that server i mentioned?
> ...


pvp - is that player killing? Hmm surprised if snaxo wants to jump straight in to that but count me in to whatever you guys decide


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Dubcat said:
> ...


new server so everyone start off very low level - rather than getting hit by well established players


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Well, reading this I guess i just thought it's what we should really be doing to get the real WoW experience:

_Player-versus-player gameplay is very important to World of Warcraft. However, the designers are mindful that players are very divided about this issue. Thus, Blizzard is made sure that there are two different server types at launch. On the normal servers, PvP combat is entirely consensual. You cannot be attacked by other players unless you want to be. The other server type is player-versus-player, and on this server, you can sometimes be attacked by players of the opposing faction without warning.

On normal servers, you can enter into player-versus-player combat by storming enemy capitals, entering special PvP zones called battlegrounds, or by attacking the guards in enemy cities. In all cases, you have a choice to engage in PvP combat or not.

On PvP servers, there are many zones that are flagged as contested territory. In these zones, players from opposing factions can attack each other freely. Thus, you could be fighting monsters by yourself, only to be killed by a stealthed enemy rogue. PvP servers also enable PvP combat through Battlegrounds, attacking enemy guards, and entering enemy capitals.

The rewards for PvP play are excellent, however. Blizzard wants to encourage players to participate in PvP, since the Horde-Alliance conflict is central to the Warcraft universe. As you kill enemy guards and enemy players, you will accumulate honor points, which translate into a military rank. As you progress through the ranks, you will gain certain benefits, such as special equipment, weapons, and mounts. Because rank is competitive, you will have to continue to engage in PvP play to maintain or increase your rank, since other players could advance past you if they accomplish more in the battle against the opposing faction. Keep in mind though, that you will only gain points for killing players near your level. Blizzard will not reward players who attack lower-level characters. _


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

J - fyi

I've now created a an account and its downloading a 98mb patch (slowly). If I spend too much time on this tonight I'll be in the doghouse so I may not get to create the character, join the realm etc until tomorrow. Just in case you wonder why I'm being so slow...

Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

my wife will be out ALL day tomorrow! If the disc turns up in the morning guess what ILL be doing! Do royal mail deliver stuff on saturdays?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> my wife will be out ALL day tomorrow! If the disc turns up in the morning guess what ILL be doing! Do royal mail deliver stuff on saturdays?


Yep they do - so fingers crossed 

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Ok guys...

We are good to go.

I have created my character as a member of the Horde - A Troll Shaman named RazerTooth.

The Realm is 'FrostWhisper'

D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

just wait for me!!! I am hoping the game turns up tomorrow. Thinking of going for undead rogue myself... or.. turalian warrior..


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

is the latest patch 1.3.0? I figured i might as well download it ahead of time. I am downloading wow-1.3.0-engb-patch.exe but want to make sure it is the latest before i do anything with it.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yeah I think that's the right patch Dub from what I remember...

Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

it's HERE!

Big box - big manual - FOUR cd's!!!! 

Wooooooot!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

ok patch and game installed.. but my wife missed her train so now i have to drive her over 1 hr away!!! 

Be back later.. will definitely be playing this afternoon...


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

How much is the monthly charge for playing? I know the first month is free but how about when that expires?

TIA


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Can't remember - but I think its around Â£7 to Â£14


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

saint said:


> Can't remember - but I think its around Â£7 to Â£14


Is that like a pay as you play or does it have to be direct debit every month ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

The highest price is if you just pay monthly - Â£8.99 by direct debit.
It's slight cheaper if you 3 months in advance (works out at Â£8.39 per month I think) and again that's a direct debit that carries on going after 3 months unless you cancel.

I think it's just under Â£8 if your direct debit is 6 monthly.

Damian


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

snaxo said:


> The highest price is if you just pay monthly - Â£8.99 by direct debit.
> It's slight cheaper if you 3 months in advance (works out at Â£8.39 per month I think) and again that's a direct debit that carries on going after 3 months unless you cancel.
> 
> I think it's just under Â£8 if your direct debit is 6 monthly.
> ...


Cheers for that Damian.

I have always been a big fan of Warcraft, played Reign of Chaos and The Frozen Throne to death.

I am off to pay a visit to sendit.com


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

how frustrating! I won't be able to play until Monday  Was tied up all day today and am away all day tomorrow


----------

